# S3 4000 rpm rattle / drone



## nlz242 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello!

I'm experiencing an annoying rattle / drone that comes from the front-left (firewall area) of the car. It happens only at 4k rpm (can reproduce without boost, not a turbo noise). Most likely the soundaktor acting up (badum tis). 
Searching for this issue, i found this thread : Hello S3!! but why that rattle??
And also found informations about a TSB for the issue, but i can't get a hold of the TSB itself and i'd rather not subscribe to NHTSA for a single TSB.



> NHTSA ID: 10130225
> TSB ID: A911523 2042374-
> 
> The customer complains of an engine droning noise or rattle noise when the engine speed is approximately 3,500 to 4,000 rpm. (vehicle speed does not affect the noise; the vehicle can be stationary.) the source of the noise seems to be from


All the informations i found about this tsb are partial and end at "seems to be from" ... not super useful eh!

I've had the car for nearly 4 years now, this did not happens in the first 3 years, only this winter and it only happens at low temperatures (less than -10 celsius).

Anybody had the same issue and got it fixed ? Or has access to TSBs ? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

PM sent. I still got that TSB.


----------



## Disciple1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Can you please send me the tsb too? I experience the same thing with my Audi s3. Thanks!


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## willoc (Jul 21, 2015)

soulflyer said:


> PM sent.


same here, only when cold. would appreciate a copy of TSB, thanks!!!


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

What does the TSB say the issue is?


----------



## Aidanw9898 (Aug 5, 2021)

Can you please send me the TSB? I just started experiencing the same issue and I am glad this thread exists.


----------



## miggy7272 (12 mo ago)

Mine S3 is 2015 106K same thing high rpm have a YouTube video on it. But comes and goes..
Sounds like VTEC is kicking in. Right?
Anyways I ran cobb codes first time I heard it. And no codes.
So has to be something loose. In dash front.
I take care of this baby so...im confident is not engine then again eh... another phenomenon


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

TSB attached.


----------

